# Chat On!



## BettaFriend

I was just wondering if we could post here when we were in the chat room. After we posted it would come up to the new post list, and members would know that there were members in the chat.

Sound like a good idea?

e.g. BettaFriend is in the chat 2:52pm (Central Standard Time).


----------



## BV77

Doesn't matter since alot of us can't get into the chat room anyway.


----------



## funlad3

Just create a second account with a similar username! Or does that not work???


----------



## BettaFriend

Is it Java? The chat doesn't work on the family account, but I have Java on this one.

BettaFriend is on chat now. Probably for the next 10 or 20 minutes.


----------



## BV77

Don't wanna new user name or another account. I've loyaly been using this site since I started keeping fish over 11 years ago. They should make it work correctly.


----------



## BettaFriend

BettaFriend is in chat for maybe the next 2-10 minutes.


----------



## cossie

same lol come join us hehe


----------



## cossie

im in chat come join me


----------



## BettaFriend

I am on now! Maybe for the next 5-45 minutes.


----------



## BettaFriend

Now that I have been waiting patiently on chat for an hour and a half, I will quit now.


----------



## chronoboy

i never seen anybody in chat when i go in it.


----------



## lohachata

many folks can't even get in...and many others that do go in ; chat makes their computers crash....
the owner of the site could care less about whether or not chat works properly as the problem has been going on for a long time without resolve..


----------



## BettaFriend

I am aware of the issues with chat, this thread is just for the few people who can use chat. There have been multi-user conversations within the last month.


----------



## platies pwn

someone go in the chat room!im bored


----------



## blindkiller85

So.....I went into the chat room, and ran off with " I don't like you, leave". Was fun but record breaking I think with 4 people.


----------



## cossie

blindkiller85 said:


> So.....I went into the chat room, and ran off with " I don't like you, leave". Was fun but record breaking I think with 4 people.


haha m8 sorry bout that that guy didnt mean it

then uleft he was jokin lol


----------



## BettaFriend

*9:26-10:00pm*

Hey, I will be on for as long as til 10:00pm.

We can talk Freshwater, Saltwater, I don't care.


----------



## Demius7

everytime I go in there it doesnt work.


----------



## BettaFriend

yeah, there are some problems with the chat for some users. It works fine for my computer and other's, though.

We had a good chat tonight. 3 people (includeing myself). We talked about SW setups and bettas, and Tofu. It was great!

BettaFriend Out.


----------



## platies pwn

someone go to the chat.im very bored


----------



## platies pwn

mmmmmm... tofu


----------



## platies pwn

ill be in the chat for an hour.


----------



## BettaFriend

Got my new SW tank! I would love to chat with someone who has their SW tank already setup! I don't have much time for non-SW related chat, though. I am still very busy with the new fish!


----------



## BettaFriend

There was a good chat (with 2 members includeing me) about SW equip and setups and stuff! Don't forget, chat can be very edicational!

(btw, if you were wondering about my sw tank, I am getting it setup tonight. Here is the link if you want to see my progress; http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...afriends-first-saltwater-tank.html#post271012 )


----------



## chronoboy

i never see anybody in chat, i wounder if im just never catching people in thier or if it aint working, and when you guys are in chat what room do you use?


----------



## BettaFriend

chronoboy said:


> i never see anybody in chat, i wounder if im just never catching people in thier or if it aint working, and when you guys are in chat what room do you use?


The thing that says "0 users in chat" is not always true. It never says anyone is in chat, even when people are chatting. It always says that.

Did the 'infinity' theme load, and it said you have entered the lounge at --:--? Or does the screen come up black? If it appears to work, it probably does.

Secondly, when are we in chat? That is the purpose of this thread (which I came up with btw). If you want others to know you are in chat, you simply post here. They see it on the new post list, and they look here to see who posted, and how long they can chat. 

I think since this thread started, there has been alot more activity in the chat room.

(since I posted, I will be on for the next 5 minutes unless someone joins in, then I might stay longer)


----------



## emc7

It works for some, but not for me. I even tried a new ID. Chat's been real empty since the last software change.


----------



## BettaFriend

Yeah, maybe it is Java? It works on my computer (w/ java), but it doesn't on my friends computer (wo/ java). It is an idea anyway.


----------



## emc7

I reinstalled java. Really don't have a clue and at this point don't care enough to give it a serious effort.


----------



## BettaFriend

Do you have Flash 10 or higher? My computer reconizes it partially as a flash file.


----------



## platies pwn

someone go to the chat ill be there for about half an hour


----------



## Cacatuoides

I'm in there now for a bit!


----------



## chronoboy

is anybody down to chat right now i got some ? that need to be answered or atleast other peoples input on it


----------



## chronoboy

forgot to add ill leave the chat screen up for awhile so if anybody enters just say somthing and i will keep my ear open for the chime to let me know sombody is talking, prob leave it open for the next hour or so.


----------



## BettaFriend

Common guys! There are 3 of us on right now.


----------



## BettaFriend

Last night we had four members on chat at once. I know it has been done since the chat changed, but maybe we can get 5 soon.

Anyway, I'll be in the chat maybe for the next 5 minutes at least.


----------



## IronDoll

it worked for me but nobody home.


----------



## BettaFriend

I'm in for abit.


----------



## BettaFriend

Com'mon guys! Where are y'all?

_(edit: right now it is 6:45CST)_


----------



## BettaFriend

I'm in now. I know at least some of y'all who use the chat are on here lol.

_This message was posted 6:15pm CST._


----------



## chronoboy

chattin....


----------



## Mikaila31

woah two people in chat XD!


----------



## hello2196

3 people in chat!


----------



## cossie

i keep missing it lol cus when you guys come out im asleep lol


----------



## cossie

also any1 who reads this come into chat as ill leave the window open all day


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## Mikaila31

I will be in there for a while.


----------



## platies pwn

someone go to the chat


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## hello2196

I'm on chat for about 30 mins, come on, don't make me sit here by mehself lol


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## cossie

i am now in chat


----------



## platies pwn

go to chat


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## COM

I'm in the chat room now.


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## funlad3

Why are we always up so late?


----------



## BettaFriend

idk funlad3, but the chat is dying at the time you just posted. We are going to bed soon.

Up on chat (late) was myself, COM, platies pwn, and chronoboy. Nice chat. It is about 11:14pm CST and the chat is dying, maybe dead. I am going to bed.

Goodnight.


----------



## funlad3

*SW go to chat NOW!*

SW go to chat NOW!


----------



## BettaFriend

I am in for the next 10 minutes, but I have seen alot of "chat regulars" on, so don't be afraid to check after 4:10pm CST.


----------



## daniel89

[daniel89] 8:39 pm: how did it go

unfortantly i couldnt find where i entered as i waited to long but im still in there even after 5 hours later lmao


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## BettaFriend

Chat on! We have 3 in the chat as I type.


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## BettaFriend

Hey guys, me and platies still here. Com'mon!


----------



## blindkiller85

I just enjoy how there are 6 people viewing this subforum and yet there is no one in chat at all. None the less, you guys/gals are wussies. I'm never in bed before 12 and I'm up at 7am every day no matter what.


----------



## funlad3

And then I sign in being the only one there! Nice everyone, real nice. I guess it's okay though, I'd have had about five minutes anyways.


----------



## cossie

I am in chat for a bit with Funlad sooooooo join us!


----------



## funlad3

No, I left. I have to go to dinner.


----------



## BettaFriend

Guys! It is a record! 5!! NOW!

COM'MON!


----------



## cossie

6 now i joined lol


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## funlad3

You're just a little late!


----------



## BettaFriend

I am most likely in until 10pm CST


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## funlad3

Anyone? I'll wait until 11:40 forum time before I go to bed.


----------



## funlad3

And again...


----------



## BettaFriend

Hey guys, I know alot of you are online! Still here... (9:00pm CST)


----------



## BettaFriend

Funlad, where are you??


----------



## funlad3

I'll be in and out of chat for the next hour or so, so try me!


----------



## chronoboy

anybody else down to join chat?


----------



## serpa_man

im in chat if anyone wana come and talk


----------



## platies pwn

hey guys.i havnt been on lately and am wondering if anyone wants to go to the chat


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## platies pwn

go to the chat someone


----------



## BettaFriend

Long time, no see my good fish buddies!


----------



## BettaFriend

g2g, sorry guys, you missed me.


----------



## BettaFriend

Here at chat now.

_(edit_

Gotta go in 5 minutes (9:55pm CST) if no one gets on chat.


----------



## BettaFriend

Chat on!

I'll be here for the next 5 minutes if nobody shows. Check anyway if it is near the time of this message in case someone shows and I stay.


----------



## Betta man

Well I was just on and I will most likely stay on for a while so if you go on please stay in the lounge.


----------



## hsd

Betta man said:


> Well I was just on and I will most likely stay on for a while so if you go on please stay in the lounge.


Always empty when I pop on. Very nice betta in the avatar by the way.


----------



## humdedum

The one thing that drew to me to this forum, and not one of the larger fish forums, was the fact that there were always at least two or three people in the chat...I could get instant responses and blather on about my fish. 

Rather sad.


----------



## lohachata

hum....that was back when the owner of the site cared about the site and the people that visited the site...that is no longer the case...
as great as this site once was it is heading the opposite way now.


----------



## funlad3

I'll be in for another, oh, 15 minutes. I need some help, but I need sleep as well...


----------



## humdedum

I always have a giggle when it says _"There are several users in chat now!"_ and right above it: _"Members currently in the Chat:0" _. He he. Gets me every time.


----------



## BettaFriend

At chat now.


----------



## MetalHead

i miss the old days when the chat was fun and people were always on. either to help, have fun or laugh at the idiots who pass them selves of for hobbyists.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yeah, that was great, wasn't it?


----------



## blindkiller85

Anyone here? In chat bored


----------



## blindkiller85

Funny that for the past few day's I've had plenty of time to be in chat but have only seen Elry and one other person entirely. Elry though, is on very constantly.


----------



## wm_crash

Forget this thread, just show up in chat.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Albino_101

omg a post by wm_crash, quick someone call this in!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I can't seem to gain access to the link going to chat, so I can't edit it. My goal is to replace the redirect to our other chat and finally fix some problems, but I can't get the option. More on this if I ever figure it out


----------



## iheartfish:)

I have absolutely no problem going on chat....


----------



## funlad3

Betta Friend, Platies Pwn, and I were all on for 90 minutes or so the other night. It was great!


----------



## funlad3

StripesAndFins and I are on, so to those who are able to, come on in!


----------



## bmlbytes

I cant get on still. I wish they would change it back to the old chat...


----------



## funlad3

They can't, we've found.


----------



## bmlbytes

Then they should fix this one so I can log in! :chair:


----------

